# Lentitud cuando instalo paquetes con emerge (solucionado)

## piponazo

Hola a todos. Me encuentro con un problema un tanto peculiar, del cual no he conseguido encontrar información ni en este foro ni en otros. Acabo de instalar Gentoo 2008 y le he instalado los programas básicos: xorg-server, alsa, drivers nvidia, gnome, etc. Resulta que cuando estoy instalando algún nuevo paquete en mi equipo el sistema se vuelve tremendamente lento, pudiendo apreciar como el cursor del ratón empieza a ir más lento de lo normal y a trompicones, y por ejemplo si intento escribir en una consola o en cualquier campo de texto hay muchas veces en que se repiten los caracteres que pulso muchísimas veces como si hubiese un problema de buffer. Incluso hay momentos en que el ratón y el teclado dejan de responder por completo y otras en las que se me cae la conexión a internet (wifi con encriptación WEP ASCII). Todo esto sin llegar a estar mi dos cpus a pleno rendimiento.

Lo curioso es que ya me ocurrió hace tiempo este mismo problema en este mismo equipo portátil con 2 núcleos, el cual debería ir mejor que mi equipo de sobremesa de un solo núcleo donde nunca he tenido este tipo de problemas con Gentoo. Se que no es una información de la que podáis deducir cual es el problema, pero espero que a alguien le haya pasado y me pueda ayudar a solucionarlo, o al menos aconsejarme para intentar hayar la solución por mi mismo. 

El equipo donde sufro problemas en cuestión es:

Portátil Toshiba Satellite A100

Procesador Intel Core 2 T7200

2GB RAM

Disco Duro Sata 100Gb

Tarjeta inalambrica Intel 3945ABG

Algunos datos más sobre mi equipo y configuración.

cat /proc/cpuinfo 

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 1000.000

cache size   : 4096 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3994.57

clflush size   : 64

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 15

model name   : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz

stepping   : 6

cpu MHz      : 1000.000

cache size   : 4096 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 10

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pni monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm

bogomips   : 3990.09

clflush size   : 64
```

pipo-laptop pipo # lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)

05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

07:06.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 Cardbus Controller

07:06.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

07:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)

07:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller

07:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection (rev 02)
```

pipo@pipo-laptop:~$ cat /etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

LINGUAS="es"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ "

FEATURES="ccache parallel-fetch userfetch"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

USE="X dvd alsa cdr hal dbus avahi xvmc ffmpeg xvid mmx sdl threads v4l v4l2 libnotify mp3 win32codecs opengl samba encode jpeg png nsplugin acc flac mad vim-syntax sse sse2 3dnow 3dnowwext lm_sensors mdsresponder-compat nvidia gtk swat mono gnome -qt3 -qt4 -arts -kde branding gnome-keyring spell xulrunner symlink gmail sasl ssl imap nls unicode nautilus bluetooth eds -cups wifi acpi pmu"

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

pipo@pipo-laptop:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "TouchPad" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        #Minutos que transcurren hasta que se apaga el monitor por ACPI

        Option  "OffTime" "5"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        #Load  "GLcore"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "wfb"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option  "CoreKeyboard"

        Option  "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option  "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option  "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "TouchPad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"    "true"

   Option      "Device"   "/dev/input/event4"

   Option      "Protocol"   "auto-dev"

   Option      "SHMConfig"   "on"

   #Option       "LeftEdge"    "1900"

   #Option      "RightEdge"    "5400"

   #Option      "TopEdge"   "1400"

   #Option      "BottomEdge"   "4500"

   #Option      "FingerLow"   "25"

   #Option      "FingerHigh"   "30"

   #Option      "MaxTapTime"   "180"

   #Option      "MacTapMove"   "220"

   #Option      "VertScrollDelta"   "100"

   #Option      "MinSpeed"   "0.02"

   #Option      "MaxSpeed"   "0.18"

   #Option      "AccelFactor"   "0.0010"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

   #Para apagar el monitor por medio de ACPI

   Option "DPMS" 

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier    "Card0"

   Driver         "nvidia"

   VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName      "Quadro NVS 110M / GeForce Go 7300"

   BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

   Option      "NoLogo"   "true"

   Option      "DPMS"      "on"

   Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

   Option      "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

   Option      "CursorShadow"   "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth 24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Last edited by piponazo on Wed Jul 23, 2008 9:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tiene indicador de I/O para el disco rígido esa laptop? Has notado en los momentos en que se "traba" si el disco rígido está trabajando o no? Has probado el estado del disco rígido recientemente como para descartar que esté sano?

Salud!

----------

## piponazo

Si tiene el led que indica si está trabajando el HDD o no. La verdad es que parece que en los momentos que más se "traba" es cuando está realizando las descompresiones de los tarballs. Es más se me acaba de quedar totalmente pillado el sistema al hacer la instalación del paquete openoffice.bin , y la última línea que aparecía en la consola era la de descompresión. 

Como podría realizar una comprobación del disco ?? De todos modos cuando he tenido Ubuntu instalado en este mismo pc nunca he tenido un problema similar.

Actualización: He vuelto a intentar instalar openoffice y ha vuelto a ocurrir el problema. Efectivamente el problema se da cuando se descomprimen grandes archivos y la red se me ha caido completamente y no he podido levantarla. 

En cuanto al driver de la tarjeta inalambrica que uso, son los que vienen por defecto en el kernel 2.6.25 que al parecer son los nuevos iwlwifi.Last edited by piponazo on Wed Jul 23, 2008 7:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AnimAlf

Si se te da bien el inglés puedes mirar:

http://hehe2.net/linuxhowto/3-reasons-why-your-system-might-be-slow

----------

## piponazo

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Si se te da bien el inglés puedes mirar:
> 
> http://hehe2.net/linuxhowto/3-reasons-why-your-system-might-be-slow

 

Le he echado un vistazo, pero no creo que me sirva ya que solamente habla en mi caso del comando ionice para dar más o menos prioridad a los programas en cuanto a I/O. De todos modos gracias por el aporte  :Wink: 

----------

## piponazo

Viendo que el problema puede ser de I/O os dejo los siguientes resultados:

pipo-laptop pipo # hdparm -I /dev/hda

```

/dev/hda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       FUJITSU MHV2160BT PL                    

   Serial Number:      NY07T6B2AB4S

   Firmware Revision:  00000050

Standards:

   Used: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 4a 

   Supported: 7 6 5 4 & some of 8

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

   LBA48  user addressable sectors:  312581808

   device size with M = 1024*1024:      152627 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:      160041 MBytes (160 GB)

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   Queue depth: 32

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = 16

   Advanced power management level: 128

   Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 254

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

      *   Advanced Power Management feature set

      *   SET_MAX security extension

      *   Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

      *   48-bit Address feature set

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

      *   FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

      *   General Purpose Logging feature set

      *   WRITE_{DMA|MULTIPLE}_FUA_EXT

      *   64-bit World wide name

      *   IDLE_IMMEDIATE with UNLOAD

          Disable Data Transfer After Error Detection

      *   SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

      *   Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

      *   Host-initiated interface power management

      *   Phy event counters

          DMA Setup Auto-Activate optimization

          Device-initiated interface power management

      *   Software settings preservation

      *   SMART Command Transport (SCT) feature set

      *   SCT LBA Segment Access (AC2)

      *   SCT Error Recovery Control (AC3)

      *   SCT Features Control (AC4)

      *   SCT Data Tables (AC5)

Security: 

   Master password revision code = 65534

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

   not   frozen

   not   expired: security count

   not   supported: enhanced erase

   160min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 

Logical Unit WWN Device Identifier: 5000e04009417a

   NAA      : 5

   IEEE OUI   : e

   Unique ID   : 04009417a

Checksum: correct
```

pipo-laptop pipo # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda 

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2358 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1179.93 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  3.46 seconds =   1.73 MB/sec

```

Me parece muy sospechoso el segundo valor. En mi equipo de sobremesa tengo un disco duro SATA y otro IDE y en el campo "Timing buffered disk reads"  me da 63.24 MB/sec y 55.67 Mb/sec respectivamente ...

----------

## piponazo

Es curioso, estoy siguiendo el hilo https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-289203.html sobre hdparm, e intentando configurar mi disco duro mirad lo que me suelta:

pipo-laptop pipo # hdparm -d1 -Xudma5 -c3 -S12 /dev/hda

```
/dev/hda:

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 3

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 setting xfermode to 69 (UltraDMA mode5)

 setting standby to 12 (1 minutes)

 IO_support    =  3 (32-bit w/sync)

 using_dma     =  0 (off)

```

pipo-laptop pipo # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda 

```
/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   4050 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2028.51 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.46 seconds =   3.47 MB/sec
```

Parece que se desactiva el DMA aunque lo intento activar   :Shocked:  . Aún así mejoran los tiempos del disco duro al doble, pero claro 3 y pico MB/s sigue siendo poco. ¿Alguna idea?

----------

## Coghan

Mira dos cosas:

1- Comprueba que tienes el soporte DMA activado en el kernel para tu controladora IDE

2- 

```
hdparm -u1 /dev/hda
```

 Con esto pruebas a desenmascarar las interrupciones del disco incrementando la latencia de I/O

----------

## i92guboj

```
HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
```

Esto normalmente se debe que es estás usando el driver genérico IDE, en lugar del adecuado para tu chip IDE. 

```

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) 

```

Necesitas incluir el driver para dicho chipset en tu kernel si es que no lo tienes ya.

Ésta es la causa más probable.

----------

## piponazo

Efectivamente i92guboj, la causa es que estaba utilizando un driver IDE cuando mi disco duro es SATA. He seguido las instrucciones que he encontrado buscando por el foro en esta entrada https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4570091.html#4570091, y al fin va todo de lujo   :Very Happy: . Gracias por las orientaciones, además de solucionar este problema también me he dado cuenta que un disco duro de mi otro equipo no estaba a pleno rendimiento   :Razz:  .  Por cierto, yo también soy de Córdoba y de la UCO jeje.

A continuación la solución. Concretamente he hecho lo siguiente:

Dejar la configuración del kernel como sigue:

```
Device Drivers  --->

    < > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
```

```
 SCSI device support  ---> 

 < > RAID Transport Class                                                    

  │ │     -*- SCSI device support                                                     │ │  

  │ │     < > SCSI target support                                                     │ │  

  │ │     [*] legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                              │ │  

  │ │         *** SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) ***                          │ │  

  │ │     <*> SCSI disk support                                                       │ │  

  │ │     < > SCSI tape support                                                       │ │  

  │ │     < > SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                        │ │  

  │ │     <*> SCSI CDROM support 
```

```
 <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  ---> 

 < >   AHCI SATA support                                                     │ │  

  │ │     < >   ServerWorks Frodo / Apple K2 SATA support                             │ │  

  │ │     <*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support
```

Al hacer esto ha cambiado el nombramiento del dispositivo de /dev/hda* a /dev/sda, por lo que tenéis que cambiar las correspondientes referencias en /etc/fstab y en /boot/grub/grub.conf

----------

## i92guboj

Me alegro de que se haya solucionado.

Buen plan el de la UCO, montones de experiencia en sistemas tipo unix y linux que saqué de allí, aunque es de parvularios comparado con todo lo que aprendí en Gentoo en estos últimos años.

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

